# Handsome Henry :)



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

He certainly is handsome! Which picture are you submitting? I love the 5th one.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Handsome fellow indeed! It is so difficult to photograph black dogs; I think your shots turned out great.

--Q


----------



## sgeorge (Jul 31, 2011)

Henry is certainly stunning. He looks rather regal, especially in the second picture.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_You picked the best time of day to photograph your dogs. The lighting is very nice on Henry. 

I like #1, 2 (with Millie photoshoped out), and 5. Number 5 has very nice lighting and shadows and is well placed.

Millie is really cute with the bottle. It looks like she is getting her own drink of water._


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments!

Oops, to clarify, I already submitted a different photo for the calendar. But my struggle to find one made me realize I needed to take more photos of Henry.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I love Henry in all those pictures. He's one of my favorite black male poodles. This boy has such a regal, elegant profile and is beautifully put together. (Good thing you don't live near me or he might be poodlenapped.)


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Henry is gorgeous. His head and chest are wonderful. I don't think I have seen many pictures of him. Thanks for sharing your guy. Did you do his topknot and ears yourself? They are perfectly balanced.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

PS Millie is looking more and more like a cafe- such a beautiful color.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Outwest I cannot take credit for Henry's topknot or ears - that was all my wonderful groomer! I only bathed and did face,feet,tail clipping. Thanks for the compliment on him though! You're right, I really don't post a ton of photos of him. He is "my" special boy. (He's really my mom's dog). He is the reason I have Tiger and Millie. I fell in love with him when he was a baby when I came home after graduating college. I didn't have the connection with the spoo I grew up with that I had with Henry.


----------



## MamaTiff (Sep 23, 2011)

He's so regal!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Henry is da' bomb, there's no doubt about that! He is a fellow to swoon over for sure. Don't feel too badly about having fewer photos of him; the truth is there's always one "kid" in the family who's got a smaller portfolio.:camera:


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I had to pop in and get my Henry fix. 

I wouldn't say he has a smaller portfolio--it's a quality over quantity thing. When you're as GORGEOUS as Henry, your pictures fetch a high price because they're a hot commodity. He therefore ensures there aren't too many out there floating around. Groupies can be h-e-double hockey sticks, and autographs inevitably lead to carpal paw syndrome.


----------



## jasperspoo (Feb 25, 2011)

I absolutely adore Henry! What a handsome guy!


----------

